
Show HN: Taaalk, a Social Network for Conversations - FailMore
https://taaalk.co/#hnc
======
maps7
The UI is a bit confusing. The bios section looks like a conversation. I don't
like the name "Taaalk" either.

Other than that it's a good concept. Are you building this yourself? What's
the tech stack?

~~~
FailMore
Yeah I'm building it myself, stack is: RoR edge branch, HTML, SCSS, JS, Ajax,
S3 and Dokku

Thanks for the feedback. I quite like the name Taaalk, for me it gives it a
bit of a light hearted feel. Any ideas for what might suit it better?

Interesting re the top of the convo. The feedback Taaalk is open for anyone to
join:

[https://taaalk.co/t/invite/taaalk-
feedback](https://taaalk.co/t/invite/taaalk-feedback), invite code: 284748872

If you have ideas we can discuss there.

